# John Deere 6310 fuel problem



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a friend and his JD6310 starts right up. Yesterday it didn't. Started then died. Cranked and cranked and finally started. He got it started but while spraying his pasture he said it would occassionally speed up 100rpm's. He said he only changed the fuel filter once and that was around 500 hrs. He has a little over 2000 hrs on it. I told him to start there and change the filter. Any other ideas???


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grady, I would just about bet that you hit it with the fuel filter. There is alot of fungal growth in todays diesel and he very well could have it in his fuel tank. If he does he can buy fuel treatment to kill that growth. Or it could just be trash stopping it up. Does the 64 series have 2 fuel filters( main and inline )?

Regards, Mike


----------



## d english (Mar 23, 2013)

i have a john deere 6310 cab tractor with over 5000 hours. i have had to same problem you are having. the trouble you are having is NOT!! the fuel filter!!!! it is a good idea to change fuel filter but this will not fix problem. the problem is in the pump. poor fuel quality is the cause. you need a good fuel additive (not seafoam) try the one from john deere. when tractor does not start peck on the pump (lightly) with a wrench or some other light metal tool (just enough to jar the pump and tractor should start. then run the engine several hours with heavy amount of fuel additive in fuel tank (i use b&g or diesel service) John deere dealer has good stuff. keep additive in tank all the time and problem will go away. i have three jd cab tractors all with over 5000 hours, so i have learned some about them. if i can help any more just let me know.


----------

